# Bluetooth handheld keyboard?



## cheetosandmovies (Oct 19, 2010)

I have an iMac connected to my TV (about 10 feet apart). Currently I'm using the wireless keyboard and mouse that came with my iMac to control it while sitting in front of the TV. This is not very convenient. 

I'm looking for a bluetooth keyboard/mouse combo that I can use instead. I'd like it to be about the size of an iPhone (small enough that I can type with my thumbs). Any recommendations? Or alternatives?

I saw the Ergoguys KB-OR-1500BT on Amazon and this seems like what I'm looking for, but I can't find any reviews on it. Has anyone here used it?

Thanks!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I've been using Rii Portable Mini-wireless keyboard which also comes in a bluetooth version. Full review is coming soon but...

Pros: 
Smaller than most remote controls
Rechargeable battery
Back-lit
Full Function including a trackpad
Moderately Priced

Cons:
Not very powerful wireless, receiver worked best when front-mounted
Non-offset keys make typing without looking difficult


----------



## esp1ivers1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi!
I'm new to the forum so I'm unable to post links, but check out Logitech diNovo mini.
Keyboard & mouse combo with bluetooth, and it's slightly bigger than the iPhone.....
I've tried it myself, and it works well if you don't have really big hands


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Logitech diNovo mini:


----------



## luma (Feb 1, 2011)

I have been using the diNovo Mini for a couple years with my HTPC. It's very well built and designed, and I absolutely hate it  The reason I don't care for it is because it's much like typing on a cell phone and with my giant thumbs I find it to be more of a pain than it's worth. If, as you have stated, you are looking for a small cell-style keyboard, it should be just about perfect. It's bluetooth compatible so you can use it with other BT devices (works with my iPad for example) and rechargeable so you never have to go hunting for batteries. 

I recently replaced it in my HT with a diNovo Edge and I love it. Full size keyboard like I'm used to, with a cradle recharger and a touchpad mouse (almost exactly like the mini). The fit and finish on both units is excellent, and the Edge especially looks like a work of art. So long as the size is what you're after you can't go wrong with either unit. Also, Logitech support is brilliant, even well after the sale. The devices are expensive but worth every penny.


----------

